# OUR FIRST SHOW...WE DID GOOD!!!



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

We went to our first show this weekend and we did pretty good. Our little buckling took 1st place for junior buckling in all three rings. And our does each took a 1st and a 2nd for junior doelings (2 rings). We were so nervous about it but we got the hang of it quickly. We are most excited about our buckling. The judges went on and on talking about him. We didn't understand alot of what they said but quite a few people came over to us afterwards and explained that we have an excellent little buckling. :clap: 

Now if I could just learn to pay attention to where the judge is standing so I am on the right side of the goat :hair: I will be OK.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations - that was a great first show for sure.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!  Welcome to the wonderful world of showing goats!! I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am super nervous about my first show and I havent even signed up for one! though I hope to with RunArounds little Angie and possibly Sweet Pea sometimes later this summer there should be a show up in North Jersey.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats!!! That is awesome!!!!  :stars: :dance:


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Thank You! We are still excited!! It was so much fun. We are hooked!!!

Stacey, we didn't have a clue what we were doing. The judges were much more interested in the goats and just tolerated us people being there. We hadn't worked with our goats at all on actually showing them. They just followed the other goats and we did what the people in front of us did and it worked out fine. I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Your goaties did great!!! Any news on possibly increasing your herd?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congratulations,you guys did great! Any pics?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on the show. Being you did so well, I would say that you are hooked now. When you do that well to start out, you sure get that fever.

Can I tell you something that I tell my 4Her when I am teaching them about showmanship? (remember i am saying this to a lot of 8 -10 year olds).

You (the showman) and the judge are bread, and the goat is the meat. Make sure you are a sandwich all the time. Always make sure that meat does not get to the outside to the bread. :wahoo: They seem to understand that a little better. Also if the Judge is in from ot your goat, do not change sides until they move to your side of the goat. I am a judge and i LOVE to see how fast the kids will move and if they are trying to GUESS what I am going to do. I look at the front of the goat right in the middle, and I see if they are REALLY paying attention to me and watch were I stop. I have a few that as I am looking at the chest and the legs of the goat, they take a step back away from the goat so I can see the goat and nothing interferes with with that, but you have to have a goat that will stay and not move.

I just LOVE to judge. As I do I try to teach everyone something during every class. But it is mainly the kids I focus on. I have to say Showmanship is my favorite. Most judges hat it.


----------

